# My Guinea Pig named Molly



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sure many of you have seen the advertising for that 'ultrasonic anti-barking device' on FB that is also said to be used for training and to avert aggressive dogs............(no collar needed)

Since I use a mobility scooter I thought it would be great to have, as although I carry a stun gun, it is only effective when used on physical contact, and I though it would be great to be able to use something from a distance.

Although it could be ordered on FB I found the same exact device for less than $5 on Ebay and ordered it, figuring I wouldn't be out much if it didn't work (some Amazon reviews said their dogs had no response to the frequency at all)
Well it came yesterday, so today I put a battery (9v) in it and used Molly as my guinea pig!

I waited until she was settled and relaxed (mean mean mom) and put the thing on the 'training' setting...there are three settings, a 'training' setting, a 'Anti' setting and a setting for just a very bright light. 
I tried the training setting first and Yup! her head came up so I know she 'heard' it ...........then I put it on the 'Anti everything' and WHOA did her reaction go from mild to "WHAT IN THE H#$$ WAS THAT?" I guess it works on Molly anyway!

I will be carrying this on my scooter as a distraction for loose agressive dogs I think. I realize that there are dogs that won't respond to the noise frequency but it could work, and if it doesn't I still have my stun gun I carry!

Molly has forgiven me....... I put the device on the floor and she came over and sniffed it and checked it out without fear, but when I picked it up she looked very worried ............she learns very quickly LOL!

Since I only wanted to do this to my baby once, I video taped it ..........

http://youtu.be/PioN0WJnQ1c




this is what it looks like;










P.S. The beep beep in the background is my oxygen concentrator ....try to ignore it hahaha!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I had to laugh at the video. Molly had that _"Oh hell no"_ look on her face when you made that noise. If your screen door had been cracked open, she'd have been out faster than you could say 'guinea pig'.

Yes, this thing ought to work keeping away aggressive dogs. Just hope she's tightly fastened on a leash or she might run away too!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Molly, you have a mean mean mom  j/k since that’s small and easy to carry with you, it certainly won’t hurt to have another tool to defend you and miss Molly while you are out scooting around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I have actually never seen that device before, but it looks like a good idea to me! (And, Molly is the prettiest guinea pig I've ever seen.)


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Clever tool to add to your arsenal as you are scootering around. Miss Molly didn't seem to enjoy it at all - aaww, it's tough being a guinea pig.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I had not seen that particular device before but we did get one of those ultrasonic no bark birdhouses, and aimed it at our neighbors'dogs. It worked;which reminds me we need to put new batteries in it. We did have to put it almost on the property line because it made our dogs very nervous. We think it is because they had snake avoidance training and e-collars were used. They do emit a high pitched sound.As I have said, the neighbors leave their dogs outside 24/7. Well, tonight there was a pair of coyotes right outside their gate. Pretty sure they were after the miniature schnauzer, but they backed off, when the Aussie showed up and then NiKe started in with his growl bark. I had my three boys on the patio; the poodles wanted to join Nike at the fence, and poor little Simon came running to me.Yet another reason why Simon is not allowed outside at night without his guardian poodles, and even then, only in the patio run. Boy, those coyotes can sure howl up a storm.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

That is interesting. I've been seeing those ads too and wondered about them. Our little cairn terrier is a barker, wonder if it would help? But by the same token I wouldn't eat to scare my other pets. What happens though if you do come upon a loose dog and use it, will it frighten your dog? I will need to look into this more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mufar42 said:


> That is interesting. I've been seeing those ads too and wondered about them. Our little cairn terrier is a barker, wonder if it would help? But by the same token I wouldn't eat to scare my other pets. What happens though if you do come upon a loose dog and use it, will it frighten your dog? I will need to look into this more.


It doesn't frighten them, it puts out a high frequency sound that they want to avoid,(irritating and uncomfortable) so they run away from it! ('Anti' setting)....... or when in 'training mode' it works as a distraction noise that has them stopping whatever they are doing so you can get their attention to focus on your command much like a clicker but a little harsher (good for dogs who ignore a clicker I'm guessing) 

Like any training 'tool' it must be used correctly. You can liken it to using a ecollar but it uses sound rather than electricity or vibration and doesn't require a collar. (requires On-the-spot training)

What I read in reviews;

It's frequencies, from what I read, does not work on all dogs and
also only works really well at ranges of under about 15-20 feet
and if used too much a dog will become accustomed to it and it may become ineffective, so use judiciously!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I am locking this thread, as our much loved MollyMuiMa is no longer with us on this earth to offer further observations about gadgets, pups, or pocket pets.


----------

